

Gmail Up - galenward
http://mail.google.com/

======
mikk0j
I was on a voice call on Gmail this whole downtime. The email UI didn't react,
the contact list went dead etc., but the call quality was crystal clear
throughout.

------
Maxious
Good news isn't as exciting as bad news ;)

------
galenward
I view this as proof no one on Hacker News has a sense of humor.

------
phragg
Thought my PDF was too large or something -_-. All back

